# Tempo em Andorra



## Aspvl (27 Nov 2011 às 20:22)

Olá!

Gostava de saber se me podiam ajudar na previsão do tempo para Soldeu, em Andorra, de dia 19 a 24 de Dezembro.

Obrigado!


----------



## vinc7e (27 Nov 2011 às 22:02)

Aspvl disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Gostava de saber se me podiam ajudar na previsão do tempo para Soldeu, em Andorra, de dia 19 a 24 de Dezembro.
> 
> Obrigado!



A esta distancia temporal é impossível fazer uma previsão minimamente fiável.
Neste momento, segundo o foreca.com, estão 0.5ºC em Soldeu e nos próximos dias a temperatura deverá oscilar entre os -5ºC e os 5C...


----------



## Aspvl (28 Nov 2011 às 07:28)

Vou ter que esperar mais alguns dias...
Obrigado pela resposta!


----------

